# A bazillion new pictures



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, maybe not a bazillion, but close to 140 I think (broken up onto several different pages).  Went to the LFS today to pick up a few things and took my camera. Tried to get some pictures of things I didn't get before. I got some really good ones, and some not so good ones, including a few amazing ones of some of their great coral.  Some, not so great. :lol: Hope you enjoy them!

http://www.crackednuts.com/brood/tanks/october06/101406a.html


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for another good viewing Boxermom. I think I'm almost enjoying your new camera as much as you are.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

What kind of camera do you have? Those are great pictures!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

why is that mandarin goby so fat? :shock:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It just suddenly blew up, wasn't like that at first.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW! Great Photoshoot! your LFS is better stocked than most. Of course, My favorites were the American cichlids, specifically the viejas and pea**************** basses. Very nice!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm going there when I get enough money in the future .


GS, if you went there, you'd fall in love with the Pbasses!


THEY HAVE MY FEATHER STAR!!!!!!! Anywho lol, lots of future corals and whatnot for my tanks hehehe.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, they have an amazing amount of fish, well-cared for. Great LFS.


----------



## Ackerman651 (Oct 30, 2006)

those are some awesome pictures, great job! i do have to ask- on the first page what is the black and orange fish sucking on the tank close to the bottom?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

A pleco, but unfortunately, I can't remember what kind off the top of my head. Lovely though, eh?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

awesome pics! what cam u using? im so tired of my phone camera LOL


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Cannon Rebel XT.  Great camera, even a goob like me can take decent shots with it.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

egads! i will need to save $ for that


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hubby bought it for me for my birthday with his annual bonus.  Only way we could afford it.


----------

